# cannaseuer seeds?



## loolagigi (Aug 26, 2009)

anyone ordederd from there?

ship to us?

best payment options, and does anyone have the coupon code?

i am looking at tga seeds, and 1 item from breeders choice. any help is appreciated. thanks.


----------



## meds4me (Aug 26, 2009)

hahaha...i was just lookin at that site and have my eyes on a couple "TGA's" and was thinkin the same thing !


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 26, 2009)

whats your opinion?  you in the states too?  which strains do you like?


----------



## meds4me (Aug 26, 2009)

I've not ordered from them but i really like the "agent orange" and "Jack the ripper". I'm here in the states (washington) AND WAITING FOR OTHER "PEEPS" TO COMMENT ON THAT SITE ! damn caps


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 26, 2009)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> anyone ordederd from there?
> 
> ship to us?
> 
> ...



Yep
Yep
mailed cash to them


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 26, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Yep
> Yep
> mailed cash to them


what strains did you get?  have you grown them? good/bad?....also if you sent cash, was there a specific way?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 27, 2009)

I bought querkle but haven't grown it yet .  Just put the cash between 2-3 sheets of paper - you don't want anyone to know that's what is in there.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's some search results Loola...

hXXp://www.google.com/search?hl=en&as_q=cannaseur+seeds&as_epq=&as_oq=&as_eq=&num=10&lr=&as_filetype=&ft=i&as_sitesearch=marijuanapassion.com&as_qdr=all&as_rights=&as_occt=any&cr=&as_nlo=&as_nhi=&safe=images

Lots of threads on cannaseur seeds and TGA strains...   

Peace!


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 27, 2009)

i got querkle from them, actually got it through their auction. took a while, but imo its worth it.. ill be germing these querkles, along with la confidential, and purple wreck in a few weeks


----------

